# speed concept 2014 7 series di2 internal battery placement?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

As in the title, where does the internal battery go? seatpost? thats my best guess. i have read about only the 9 series post ie carbon. i have both the carbon two bolt and alu single side clamp.
help me out with this pls


----------

